# For you 240's



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://dana.ucc.nau.edu/~mka/kakkoii.mpeg


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

that would have been a cool video if it wasnt for the people talking. meh, just turn off the sound


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I am not the 240, but its all nissan. Its cool.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

eh, whats the big deal? i can do that....only its usually not intentional


----------

